# Lets see blazes, strips, snips, and stars :)



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

Spy:









and of course, Sweety!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Here is a pic of my girl, Jubilee, with her lovely blaze:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Vega's star, stripe, snip









Montana's star, strip (or would it be a blaze?) snip


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Blaze's...uh...blaze.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Good thing I have a second horse that has markings, because the one has none!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Denny:









Maia:









Cinny:









Dancer:


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

well, Charmer doesn't have a speck of white on him :lol:

but all of your horses are lovely!!!


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

Eggo - all sweaty after a work out . . . his blaze is like a backwards question mark . . . i kinda cant compare it to anything else (i realize that im riding Eggo in a western bridle and an english saddle . . . it was his emergancy replacement . . . i had to end on a good note)










Dusty - all mudy after a good roll (and a short nap) . . . his star looks like half of one or those "best buds" heart charms (necklaces and bracelets ect.)


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

missy06 said:


> Blaze's...uh...blaze.


 
omg i love your pic . . . ur field . . . ur pony . . .and the sky . . . wat a generaly awsome pic


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Secrets markings -









Benny's Blaze -









Andrews -









=]]


----------



## katie8758 (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's Sky's blaze, and it goes all the way up under his chin


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Wow! All are so cute! 

Secret's blaze looks like bird on post, btw.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

katie8758 said:


> Here's Sky's blaze, and it goes all the way up under his chin.


That is because he is a sabino.


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

George:



















Kooter and George, who is hiding from the clippers:


----------



## Ruby Tuesday (Jun 4, 2008)

Ruby Tuesday


----------



## FancyAppy (Sep 17, 2008)

here is Milan, QH...Lady Shire, Opal mini foal.


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Shea's star stripe and snip.


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

diablo's snip i think it looks like a swordfish sitting down and looking up lol


----------



## Topaz (Oct 16, 2008)

Here's my girl! I guess it's considered a really big star plus a snip. But I can't for the life of me think of what the star looks like.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Horses+with facial marking=even more cuter then usual! Great pics!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Topaz said:


> Here's my girl! I guess it's considered a really big star plus a snip. But I can't
> for the life of me think of what the star looks like.


It looks like sitting mermaid...  (and snip is a tail)


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

mercedes =]


----------



## JayLee24 (Oct 22, 2008)

Diablo


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

my handsome


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Very cute. How do you make that black&white pic?? I do remember such while-while back when I was a kid...


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Abby:
I love her blaze, it doesn't really like anything though! 

























Comanche:
His if he had more of a blaze, it would be bald.









Gracie:
Star









Jake:
Star









Sunny:
Blaze, him and Abby look so much alike!


----------



## Adonai Ace (Jul 9, 2008)

lovely horses all


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

My guy's got a star and snip that kinda meet. 
But I get a lot of remarks that his star looks like a lopsided heart.
Heres the best pic to show that.
Evo:



















*Excuse me lol*

And Honey's star:










And Bailey only has a wee white spot on her left shoulder... 
x


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Comanchi's pic is so funny!


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> Very cute. How do you make that black&white pic?? I do remember such while-while back when I was a kid...


I believe I just converted that one to B&W in photoshop...but I could have printed it like that...can't remember its an older pic. I love B&W photos...they always seem "striking" to me.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Lovin' all these cute facesss!!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Joshua


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

These are great pictures!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

here is crickets star!!! And i need a pic uderneath her nose cuz she has a random white spot!!! but for now here is the star!


----------



## Winter Filly (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

My girls and their stripes!!!!


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Everyone's is SO cute...


----------



## Stilton (Oct 31, 2008)

If you ignore the dirt on his face (haha), you can see that he has a white blaze down the centre of his blue face . That was a few years ago, his face is more or less completely greyed out now.


----------



## bnwalker2 (May 18, 2007)

Ike:

















This is kind hard to see, Sienna's nose looks like it's dipped in milk:


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

This is Jersey, the picture is bad but she has this black spot on her cheek...its like an oil stain!!!


----------



## emmasacha (Oct 26, 2008)

*Sacha's blaze*

Sacha also has quite weird hair she has swirls all over her neck and some on her belly where the hair makes a little snail shape.


----------

